# Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 3/1. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Honestly, don't expect us to win if we go away from Yao and McGrady doesn't attack the basket. The Bulls are a good team, and they will take advantage if we have a bad game. And let's hope Wesley contains Gordon in the 4th.

Houston 95
Chicago 88


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

Chicago 96
Houston 80

:boohoo:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

Rockets to come out of their slump, we're too good a team to not turn it around.... one can hope. It's about time TMac scores 30+

Rockets 91
Bulls 87


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

Just to point something out. This isn't a leap year :wink:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

Bulls 94
Rockets 91


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

Rockets 95
Bulls 83

I predict Yao having a big game because Van gundy threatened to Alonzo Mourning him! Intimidating indeed.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

I think the 4th qtr will be important in this one, as Gordon is emerging as a 4th quarter go-to-guy. James and Wesley's defense against BG in the final minutes. T-Mac and Yao! T-Mac and Yao! T-Mac and Yao! THESE TWO HAVE TO PLAY WELL, I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH! 

We gotta make our 3s and was REALLY have to rebound, especialy with the way Tyson "I want to be a Rocket, JVG! please sign me in the offseason" Chandler killed us on the boards last game.

I say we win, but as usual with good teams...it wont be easy.

Rockets 101
Bulls 95


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

Bulls-98
Rox-95


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*

yao ming will bully bulls, rockets win by 7 pts. :wink:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 57: Official Houston @ Chicago GAME THREAD. 2/29. 7:30 CST.*



Gambino said:


> Just to point something out. This isn't a leap year :wink:


 :biggrin:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Argh, instead of this game or Seattle Indiana, i get Bobcats Kings tonight, BOBCATS KINGS!!! :curse: Oh well, at least I'll get to see what Orlando could have had with Okafor. Anyway, I think Houston will bounce back from recent disappointments so long as one of McGrady or Ming really assert themselves on the offensive end, 30+?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

I predict that the rockets will defeat the bulls bu a healthy margin mybe 5 to 9 pt


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

we will win by 2 points!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TMac and Yao both pick up 2 quick fouls. Mike James has been great.

Curry looks like he has brought his A game today, getting great positioning against Deke and Yao... but he's struggled to shoot over Yao.

Houston 21
Chicago 12

4:26 1st


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady has been great, slashing to the basket and finishing well. Hot shooting by the Rockets in the 1st (70 %), hopefully Yao won't pick up another foul in the 2nd and force Curry to take bad shots. Deke has really struggled.

Houston 36
Chicago 24

End of 1st


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao goes right back on the bench with a quick foul on Curry. That's 3 for Yao, 3 for Mutombo.

Luckily, the Bulls aren't playing any defense and our shots are falling!

Houston 57
Chicago 33

3:00 2nd quarter


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets with the most points they've scored in a half this season!

Houston 66
Chicago 39

Hinrich has been guarding TMac for some reason, so McGrady has been scoring with ease. Mike James and Jon Barry have been great. One of those feel good about everything games; even with Yao only playing 6 minutes in the first half.


----------



## wallace_he (Feb 1, 2005)

Mike James is doing a great job!!I like this guy!


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

we are slaughtering bulls even Yao and Deke in foul trouble! :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I Heart Mike James


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

6 minutes in the first half? Wow that's impressive with the rockets doing so well. Let's hope they don't let them back in. I like that they're winning but all these fouls on Yao is annoying as fudge!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We are up by 29. Looks like Baker will get some PT tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rickbarry said:


> 6 minutes in the first half? Wow that's impressive with the rockets doing so well. Let's hope they don't let them back in. I like that they're winning but all these fouls on Yao is annoying as fudge!


 I'm pissed off, considering alot of them were silly. Back to back games with foul trouble.

Van Chancellor's voice is falling apart.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, I dunno what the deal with yao getting all these fouls. I mean he defends but he's not a big time defender. Little ticky tak crap. Well barring a massive collapse the rockets are having a statement game.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Fudge sticks 113-81. That's awesome


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

haha,JVG got a Technical,this man is always serious even when it's a blow-out game


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Baker has been very sloppy defensively, and trying a little too hard on offense (can't blame him for that). Still would like to see the Rockets sign Dale Davis tomorrow, waive Barrett and place Baker on the IL.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm so glad they won. It's nice to see the rockets bounce back with a big game. beating a good defensive team like the baby bulls!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Whoa, that was a pleasant surprise.

(And it looks like Moochie still sucks)


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

:clap: hehe, a surprisingly easy victory which no one predicted! Wow, Mike James has been putting up some decent numbers for us since putting on the Rockets singlet... him, I like! Hope he can keep this up. James/Sura... looking good at the 1. Yao, yao yao... what are you doing?!?!? Or should I be blaming the refs??


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

wallace_he said:


> Mike James is doing a great job!!I like this guy!


Indeed.
He's been playing unbelievable.
Very good pickup.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Did any1 see that spin move by Yao on Othella Harrington? Does anyone have that clip? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> Did any1 see that spin move by Yao on Othella Harrington? Does anyone have that clip? :biggrin:


 http://s9.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=01M14HT9HZG0R1ICJMRZQL9RCH

Highlights of the game, it's in there. (45 MB file)


----------

